# Plowing with a 790 tomorrow morning!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Some folks down the street want me to plow them out with their new 790 tomorrow....... Should be interesting!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

You lucky dog.


----------

